# When do they stop growing on average?



## MaggieMay

Just wondering~ Maggie is almost 6 months, wondering how much more she could possibly grow. She's about 8 lbs now I think.


----------



## dodrop82

I believe what I read was that a dog weighs 3/4ths of it's full grown weight at 6 months.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Stacy, That is about right for my Yogi, we got him at about 7 months he weighted 13pds he stayed at 14.5 and then at about one he grew a bit taller and he weighs 17.5 at little over 2 yrs. I never had a dog that grew taller after 1yr, I've had them grow fatter.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo

Jaime weighed:

10 1/2 weeks 3 pounds, 14 ounces
6 1/2 Months 8pounds 
9 months 9pounds, 2 ounces 
13 months 10 pounds
5 1/2 years 10 pounds, 13 ounces (highest weight -- spoiling husband)
15 3/4 years 8.4 pounds (not too skinny -- just right -- loss of muscle)

Since my other two Havanese lived in puppy mills for about two years, do not have any weights on them prior to adoption.


----------



## Kathie

I think it varies but when we got Abby at 8 mos. she was 7.3 lbs. and a year later she was the same weight. We then started introducing some "people food snacks" and she got up to nearly 8 1/2 lbs. She has been staying pretty steady at that weight since and she is now three yrs. old.


----------



## JANEOC

When my Lola was 1 year old she was sick and needed Xrays. At the time she was 8 lbs and I just loved her being so small. When the vet came back and showed me the Xrays and was explaining her anatomy she said see her joints and all the bone growth she still has. I was really disappointed because I thought she was done growing. 18 mths or more the vet said - so your puppy might have alot more growing yet.


----------



## krandall

Kodi had slowed dramatically by 8 months, and by 10 months he was the same size and weight he is now at 20 months. I think it varies quite a bit from line to line and even dog to dog. Kodi was a pretty big baby (6 lbs at 11 weeks) and while he's a large-ish Hav, there are certainly Havs a lot bigger!


----------



## Gableshavs

Ask your breeder, different lines grow at slightly different rates, seriously, in my breeder's line (out of Pan) her dogs keep growing until they are three with most growth in their first year, by two they fill out but keep changing until 3.

We have a great article about growth in HCA Horizons, called "How Big Will My Puppy Get?" here's the link.

http://www.havanese.org/files/HCAHorizonsVol4Issue4.pdf


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

I read the newsletter and recognized a couple of the dogs from the forum!! Totally off topic, I know. Paula, thanks for the link. Liked the article about natural flea control


----------



## MaggieMay

Thanks guys. I will ask my breeder. She's definitely slowed lately. Her mama and dad are 10 and 12 lbs respectively. So I don't think she will be too big. I don't care just wondering


----------



## blockmom

We got Sammy at almost 3 months and he weighed about 6-7 lbs at 6 months he was almost 15 and now he's 20!!! He is not fat, we are wondering if he is not a purebreed.


----------



## Kathie

There have been some "big" guys on this forum that were purebred - some are just bigger than average!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

My Yogi is a big guy at 17.5 and 12 3/4, he is not fat. Yesterday I met a woman with two puppy mill rescues the girl was his size and the boy was a bit bigger!!!! The Hav's were 10 and 12. Most of the Havs I see here range in weight between 12 and 15 pds. So that convinced me they do come in many sizes not just small.


----------



## MaggieMay

I was just looking back at my records and at 17 weeks Maggie was 5 lbs. Now she's a little over 7 months and around 10 lbs. I wonder if she'll finish at this or be a bit bigger. I don't expect her to be more than 12 lbs. The vet said to put her on maintenance/adult food since she was spayed to avoid too much weight gain. She has filled out more the past month or so. I love her size right now. She's not too dainty but still small enough to scoop up and carry around.


----------



## LuvCicero

My vet had told me that a Hav is 'usually' about 1/2 their adult weight at 16 weeks. That turned out to be about right for Cicero. He is 3 and 12 lbs now and I love his size.


----------



## blockmom

We were told that he'd probably double his 4 month weight which was around 8 lbs and I'm not sure if he's done growing yet!! He'll be a year in April. We made the mistake of getting him in a pet store on a whim and I have been wondering ever since. We wanted to rescue but don't have a fenced in yard so we couldn't. I wanted a havanese and just happened to be near a pet store and just went in to look not thinking they even had puppies there. When I saw they had 2 havanese I didn't think it through...we fell in love and now he's ours. I just wonder if he really is a purebreed but he looks just like some of the adorable pups on this thread so I guess he is!! When I figure out how to post a pic I will. I'm new on the forum. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## evaofnc

Lizzie'sMom said:


> I read the newsletter and recognized a couple of the dogs from the forum!! Totally off topic, I know. Paula, thanks for the link. Liked the article about natural flea control


Yeah the flea control one was great! Definitely bookmarking it.


----------

